# Tissot T Touch Expert SOLAR



## Hicks (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has linked to this yet! The "grail" watch is in sight. No specific ETA for it, but it's likely to be 12 months away. I for one am going to start saving the pennies and will be selling my titanium Expert to help fund it.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-...t-touch-expert-solar-watch-hands-on-exclusive

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smak (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the post! A bit too tron for me styling wise, but this new generation really puts this line into a whole new realm of sophistication.

Too bad its so big though 45mm rivals the size of my analog altimeter. Not being so tall will help its presence greatly, more mature, less gadget.

I feel the main achilles heel of the model is the buttons though really, very mushy feel. Like any keyboard other than my trusty old ibm click keytronic model 104. Hope this is addressed.

I got my expert for its functionality and as an entry level watch.. But it has proven invaluable in many scenarios and although i see other brands/models in my future, the concept released in Basel shows tremendous promise.


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting, it looks promising and continuation of great watch line. By the way can anyone provide any feedback on how the current T-Touch Expert is performing, any negatives and what would you consider as positive on it?


----------



## Hicks (Aug 27, 2007)

The current Expert is really nice. It looks great and the only negative is the battery life. It's not as sophisticated as the Casio Protrek range but it can be worn in pretty much any situation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi Hicks,

Great find! You really have your finger on the pulse.



Hicks said:


> I'm surprised nobody has linked to this yet! The "grail" watch is in sight. No specific ETA for it, but it's likely to be 12 months away. I for one am going to start saving the pennies and will be selling my titanium Expert to help fund it.


I must say I like the skeletonised hands sweeping over the textured face.


















Be sure to keep us up to date as you hear more.


----------



## Hicks (Aug 27, 2007)

I will, I have a google alert set up for news on it. One thing I noticed today, the current Expert is actually more accurate than the new Casio PRW 3000. The thermometer for example is +/- 1, the compass +/- 8° as opposed to +/- 2 and +/- 10° respectively. May be that's how they justify double the price. 

I assume the new Solar model will at least be as good as the old/ current model and so more accurate than Casio's latest offering. Of course the Casio does have more functionality at the moment.


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Price difference has to do with the final engineering and design details as well and Tissot - Casio are 2 different companies. To me Casio looks and feels like $30 watch.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

If they got rid of the damn "1853", it'd be perfect.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I am loving the new Touch.Finally a solar,congrats Tissot.


----------



## Hicks (Aug 27, 2007)

martial8 said:


> Price difference has to do with the final engineering and design details as well and Tissot - Casio are 2 different companies. To me Casio looks and feels like $30 watch.


They are very different pieces but I'm looking solely at function, rather than form. There's no denying that the Tissot is the more attractive, but it's not the most feature packed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

martial8 said:


> Price difference has to do with the final engineering and design details as well and Tissot - Casio are 2 different companies. To me Casio looks and feels like $30 watch.


The prw3000 specifically, or in general- what about their $1k+ "manaslu" editions with Ti & sapphire etc? They look pretty good, but never handled one. Either way not being ALL ti, the prices of those come a bit to close to what we expect this solar expert to be. Does tissot have experience with solar in the past at all? I'm hoping the technology has come so far now, it's not going to be hard to get it right right of the gate. I'm just always skeptical because I've had multiple g-shocks that have been outlasted by standard nonrechargeable 10 year & under batteries.

Any updates on it's release, refinements, pricing?


----------



## qntt (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry... I already have a Casio. This new Tissot looks cheap. The current Expert in my opinion is a great looking watch and the new one is at best mediocre.


----------



## sharz (Jan 17, 2010)

New info:

Available (Slovakia): April / May 2014.
Price (Slovakia): cca 940 EUR

Two models with titanium case and rubber strap:
T091.420.47.051.00 -> numbers on dial
T091.420.47.051.01 -> indexes on dial

Pictures from catalog:















references: Spirit Slovakia


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting, I'm really looking forward to this watch. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi DirkPitt,

I wonder if you have caught this yet?



dirkpitt73 said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm really looking forward to this watch.


A _hands-on_ with the T-Touch Expert Solar


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, thanks, that's what got me excited. I'm a sucker for anadigi and I think this is going to be one of the most advanced. The speed at which the hands move is amazing compared to my original release TT. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

Any update on these.


----------



## _DrG_ (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi this is my first post, been lurking a few weeks now as I'm after a t - touch, particularly this model after all the research done....

Just did a Google search for anything recent and this came up on this site/page, http://www.baselworld.com/de-CH/The-Show/OnlineCatalogue.aspx?me=124363
no info at all except a more production ready looking picture, I'm wanting this watch badly! Does anyone have any more info at all like when it'll be available in the UK etc? Cheers.


----------



## akat106 (Feb 25, 2014)

caNice new skeleton hands and dial. cant wait to see the actual watch. I note the bezel and pushers look really cheap and plasticky. If they are plastic I stick to my expert. I've had 3 t-touch in the past 10 years, and I note the pressure sensor is not very accurate in all of them.. but better than nothing I guess.


----------



## adsgtn (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't wait for the SEA TOUCH version of this.. GAWWWW...!!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

We should get all the info tomorrow. The hands, especially the hour hand looks really short. I hope they went longer with the final production model.


----------



## 5484864464 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

5484864464 said:


>


The blue one at the end looks pretty good.


----------



## sharz (Jan 17, 2010)

News - ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Pianoforte (Aug 19, 2012)

gutted, those stunted hands ruin it for me.


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Perseus,



Perseus said:


> We should get all the info tomorrow.


On 28 March 2014 - *Tissot* released the following...

_It is a very powerful watch in every aspect, offering essential functions for everyday use such as a perpetual calendar with indication of day and week number to keep track of busy schedules, two alarms; one for the week, the other for the weekend, two time zones for holiday trips, weather forecast with relative pressure, altimeter with difference meter, chronograph lap and split with logbook, compass, timer, azimuth, regatta function and backlight. With these you will be geared up for anything that comes your way. 
_​





Tissot ask -

_Why buy and diligently recycle batteries when timely sun worship is a viable option?_​





And of course - the _hands-on_ from *A Blog To Watch* back in 28 April 2013...


----------

